
Top 10 Mistakes in Web Design (1996) - kbp
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/original-top-ten-mistakes-in-web-design/
======
letientai299
22 years, and still relevant. A lot of websites these days still make those
mistakes.

> Gratuitous Use of Bleeding-Edge Technology This. Web technology has evolved
> so much that we have new frameworks pop up every day. And instead of saying
> "what this website do", people start to marketing their site as "built with
> x, y and z"

